
How I built an app with 500,000 users in 5 days on a $100 server - matheussampaio
https://medium.com/unboxd/how-i-built-an-app-with-500-000-users-in-5-days-on-a-100-server-77deeb238e83#.1edyb3zdj
======
dev1n
This sounds more like advice on not picking the right technologies but know
how to optimize the ones you already use.

